# UK embroidery machine retailers!



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anybody could give me a few pointers please.

I'd like to know:

- the best UK resellers and retailers around for embroidery machines.

- what sort of price am I looking at for a starter machine/ package.

- what's the normal amount of threads to have on a machine at once.

- does anywhere do finance on their machines?

Thanks for your help

Connor


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody? please help me! Want an embroidery machine ASAP


----------



## Harley73 (Feb 1, 2010)

It all depends on what you want & how much you want to spend. You could try Your Embroidery Services - Yes Ltd. - Your Embroidery Services - Yes Ltd as we have purchased single & double headed machines from them in the past.

You'll also need a digitising software if you plan to make your own designs (we have Wilcom) or get a third party to digitise them for you.


----------



## thread1image (Sep 21, 2011)

I would suggest Barudan. Barudan
We have 3 Barudans, one 6 head and two 2 head machines. Older models but still work great. 
Just check to see if it will do your hat embroidery logos. Our older Barudans dont do hats all that great.
Like Allan, we also use Wilcom for our Digitizing and Corel X4 for our vector drawings.


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

We had a good look around and in the end choose a Tajima single head embroidery machine. You are looking at around £9K plus VAT now I think. You might pick a used machine up but the main quality machines such as SWF, Tajima and Baradon seem to hold their money well.

We looked at a used happy for £3 to start with but we figured that we'd only end up trading it in against a tajima in a fre months anyway.

They Tajima has been a great buy it is the Rolls Royce of embroider machines. The Happy machine is like a Ford Focus. Will do a job though.

Andy


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

You paid £3 for an embroidery machine? Lol


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't see what I'm typing on this blackberry lol! £3 is about what it was worth, not £3K!

It has paid for its self though and hasn't let us down the Tajima, looking for a multi head now and wouldn't look for any other brand now.

Andy


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

barudan or tajima is the way forward....very reliable machines.

barudan have an office in nottingham.

as for digitizing you are better off outsourcing at first until you know the trade and you get good volumes of orders to keep your machines busy because the programs such as wilcom dont come cheap. and if you find a reliable digitizer, you dont have the headache of digitizing inhouse managing an extra dept


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

google eric thompson for toyota/tajima machines. Say Herby sent you. He may know of second hand machines. I can digitise for you, as can Eric. Good luck, what area are you in?


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Grimsby/Lincolnshire area, east coast near Hull, yourself?


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I bought from YES years ago, worst mistake I ever made!

I'll pm you a decent contact who has helped me out time after time even though I never bought the machine from him


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

up the road, North Tyneside


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased 2 weeks ago a Brother PR650 from GS UK based at Nottingham. 

I am extremely pleased with the machine so far and the support (not that ive needed alot YET) has been more than enough.

I would buy from them again.


I purchased a DTG K3 from YES LTD a while back and i havent been overly impressed with the support. They always seem to try and fob you off. Hence the reason i went elsewhere for an embroidery machine


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

scotney86 said:


> I purchased 2 weeks ago a Brother PR650 from GS UK based at Nottingham.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with the machine so far and the support (not that ive needed alot YET) has been more than enough.
> 
> ...


Not had good feedback about YES easpecially about their DTG aftersales.

We went for a demo and we're made to watch a dvd presentation about the maintainance involved with the machine.

I goit the feeling that if the print heads ever fail the only answer I would get is that I couldnt have followed the DVD maintanence instructions properly and it wasnt covered by [email protected]%1;


----------



## firedrake (May 11, 2011)

We bought from Stocks a ZSK brilliant service highly recommend them


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I must admit I nearly travelled to stocks for the machine. I watched all there videos on YouTube. They seem extremely knowledgeable and helpful


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

we are thinking of getting a new TAJIMA embroidery machine from Embroidery Machines | AJS Embroidery Machines | Tajimia Embroidery Machines | Sole UK Distributor AJS Embroidery Services Limited

Has anyone tried them? We are thinking of buying a New Tajima TFMX-IIC1504

Any help or feedback will be great..!


----------



## elainesew (Oct 18, 2010)

purevinyl said:


> Grimsby/Lincolnshire area, east coast near Hull, yourself?


Hi John,
I'm looking at Swf single head - the only dealer is YesLtd, can you advise anywhere else - or a good techie if i need one, i am in Cheshire
Thanks Elaine [email protected]


----------

